# Who's an Instructor?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking about signing up in the next few months to get certified as an NRA Instructor. I was wondering who here is a Certified Instructor for NRA Basic Pistol, Concealed Carry, etc...

Where did you get certified, how long did it take, and what did it cost?

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm certified in Basic Pistol. I think the class was $200 five or six years ago in Connecticut. It was a two-day class. I had to be a graduuate of Basic Pistol before I could take the Instructor course.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know this really does not answer your question but I was certified by the Nebraska Law Enforcement Training Center as a handgun, shotgun, and patrol rifle instructor. It was one of the more enjoyable parts of my job. Being a firearms instructor was a lot of fun and I really miss it. Teaching basic students handgun skills was the best part of it.

What I am getting at is that I recommend that you go for it. I bet you will enjoy it.


----------



## Doc Amentler (Dec 29, 2008)

I am an NRA Pistol and Personal Protection In The Home instructor and also a Utah CCW permit instructor. 

The NRA Pistol instructor course was about $150 and the PPITH was about $200. I say about since it's been a few years. The NRA courses were 2 days each. My instructor was in Orange, CA.

I definitely encourage you to get your instructor certs. After you do, find another local instructor who has been doing the class for a while and will allow you to assist them. You get credit from the NRA for doing the classes and you will gain valuable experience for when you start teaching your own classes.

Good luck!

V/R,

Doc


----------

